# frame for a heavy mirror



## mickthetree (10 May 2009)

her indoors says the mirrors in our house all make her look an odd shape :wink: 

actually the mirrors are really cheap ones with wobbly glass.

I've been given a mirror that is dead flat. 875mm x 600mm and pretty darn heavy.

Never made a mirror frame before so any pointers on how to go about it?

I planned to use some of the quarter sawn oak I got from a nice man in Essex :wink: 

I planned to use a simple bridle joint for the corners, glued and maybe pinned? or is that not necessary?

Planned to cut a rebate at he back to house the mirror in, but what to use for the back? Should I pin a sheet of hardboard in to keep the mirror in the frame? I know it wont be seen, but seems a shame to whack hardboard on it. Is there a traditional method for this? Pin it in like a window pane?

Although the wood looks cracking (planned to use an oil and waxed finish??) I would quite like to add a decorative feature as the corners will appear butted together and a bit plain.

Maybe a beading on the inside edge of the frame?

I saw some frames at an antique place recently with carved flowers in the corners. I think these are arts and crafts style? I quite like this style and if anyone has any suggestions for something not too complicated I'd appreciate it.

I quite like this




too, but what finish could I use to achieve this look or is it just age?

Any pointers suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (10 May 2009)

I think gluing and pinning bridle joint corners is a good idea. Lots of strength that way. If you don't want the pins to show, drill blind holes from the back.

I would put a piece of thin hardboard behind the mirror to back it up. If you are concerned about strengthening the frame further, you could make the hardboard back slightly larger than the mirror and screw it to the frame. Put it and the mirror in a stepped rebate. That would be a belt and braces sort of thing, though. The frame ought to be plenty strong.

How do you plan to hang the mirror once it is framed? If by wire, you might consider terminating the wire around screws in the bottom rail of the frame and running it up through eyes in the stiles and across the back.

If you did all of that, I think the house could fall down around the frame and it wouldn't come apart.


----------



## mickthetree (10 May 2009)

ah yes!! Hanging, I hadnt even considered that bit.  

That sounds like a great idea.

Chunky square cut modern oak seems to be the norm these days in the shops, but I'm rather up for something with a bit more... whats the word... style?

I like the idea of the pins showing on the front, I might use two pins and step them.

I'll sketch some ideas out and post them.


----------



## jasonB (10 May 2009)

I've done a couple of large mirrors and to get extra strength I cut a double rebate, one for the glass then a wider one for the backing (6mm MDF) and screwed the backing to the frame.

On this 7ft long one I also incorporated an angled cut so it could be hung on a french cleat. That one and this are joined with double No 20 biscuits into the corner blocks.

If you want A&C style then a mortice & tennon or bridal joints with a couple of ebony pegs would look good on the oak.

Jason


----------



## mickthetree (10 May 2009)

Hi Jason

Thanks ever so much for that. I really like the look of those.

I'm intrigued by how you did the french cleat? Did you put the angled cut on the top rail? or did it extend into the side rails somehow?

I'm also wondering how thin the rails can be. Only recently moved onto hardwood and it amazes me how much stronger it is than pine!!

I think I'll make some more sketches.

Cheers again

Paul


----------

